# Cheap (but sweet) Snowboards For Sale



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Apologies, I know this is not the place to post gear...

I have two great snowboards - a Legacy 163 and a Malolo 166 listed on Ebay right now. The starting price on them is very reasonable - $125 and they are not getting much lovin - 3 days left in the auction.

Here are links to 'em if anyone is interested. Sorry again for the mis-use of the forum...

Burton Malolo 166 - eBay (item 150392890584 end time Dec-05-09 09:01:21 PST)

Never Summer Legacy Snowboard 163 - eBay (item 150392893816 end time Dec-05-09 09:13:51 PST)


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Crap, those links aint working.....

Please try these...

Never Summer Legacy Snowboard 163 - eBay (item 150392893816 end time Dec-05-09 09:13:51 PST)

Burton Malolo 166 - eBay (item 150392890584 end time Dec-05-09 09:01:21 PST)


----------

